# *waves*



## Detention Veteran (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings and salutations. My name is AJ, I'm a high school freshman, and there really isn't much more to say about myself.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, DV... could've said what kind of stuff you write! lol 

Welcome to the WF!


----------



## Detention Veteran (Apr 10, 2009)

I knew I was forgetting something. I write fiction about whatever else catches my interest, but it usually winds up being about high school.

Thank you for the welcome, sir. *bows*


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah, as a freshman, I started my works. They are about my high school experiences. Kind of helps to have those experiences when writing, right?

Send me a link of your work sometime, and I'll drop you a crit.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, AJ!


Nickie


----------



## Strotha (Apr 11, 2009)

Greetings and salutations is a line in the movie Heathers, which is one of my favorite movies, so I like you.


----------



## Detention Veteran (Apr 17, 2009)

And I like ya already too, Strotha.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, thanks. I feel left out.


----------



## Strotha (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry dude.


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 17, 2009)

No problem, homey. I'm used to it.


----------



## Detention Veteran (Apr 17, 2009)

Aw, my dear boy, don't feel neglected. *pats DarkDyer on the shoulder*


----------



## blackthorn (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey there! Welcome to the fold!


----------



## flashgordon (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you get out of detention soon...


----------



## DarkDyer (Apr 23, 2009)

*crying* Life is so unfair! *sniff*

Was this a bump?


----------

